# billystix cvustom rods"free rod contest"



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi bass guys
just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself to you bass grurus both stripe and big mouth guys, i build quite a lot of rods for salt water fishing as well as bass and stripper fishing, some of you might already know the name but i just want to introduce you to the spiral rod for those of you that have never fished a spiral you just dont know what a great rod it is the "spiralstix" is going to give you bass guys several advantages that you would not normally find in a production rod, if you have a few minutes and you would like to give me a call i would be ever so happy to answer all and any questions that you might have.
now custom rods do not cost a fortune like you might think, you can find that out just by asking me.
ok contest what do i need to do just visit www.billystix.com then post up and let us all know what you would like to win it will be your choice of the following and totally fully custom and no hidden charges just postage.
the winner will call me to have his bass rod built to his specs after the contest is over and the winner is announced.
your choice,there will be "one winner" of a free rod plus there will be several runnerups.
#1==6ft6--or 7ft--med action spiral
#2--6ft6--or 7ft--med hvy action spiral
contest starts today 2--20--09 and ends 3--06-09 good luck and i hope to hear from you in regards to the "spiralstix" custom rod.
stix


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome rods, they look great and I hear good things about them from saltwater fishermen. Hope I win! Especially if Molly comes with it. I will take choice #2 the 7' med heavy, please.
SS


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Winner, winner, chicken dinner........*

Buddy has one and swears by it. Do they come in both baitcaster and spinning rods? Thanks for my free rod:wink::smile: I'll take choice #1 in a 7ft.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*rod contest*

I know two guy's with billystix. They swear left and right about those rods. I have always heard. there is nothing better than a jerk waiting on a jerk. I would like to be that jerk, but with a free billystix #2 in a 7ft med-heavy. So I too can brag to my freinds on how good this rod is.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Billy, I`d like to win # 1 6'6". I`ve never won anything and the only new thing I could afford was a dog.
It`s embarrassing but about 6 years ago, I sold everything I could in order to pay bills because of 
my wife`s illness. We still haven`t recovered as my wife has
diabetes that is literally eating her up. I`ve never seen such courage in all my life and she NEVER
complains. Her name is Jerry and we were at Meacom`s Pier when she started having chest pains which
resulted in a triple bypass. She has had bones removed from her toes ( diabetes ) , feet and ankles
are swollen three times normal size ( nothing can be done ) . She fell at Brookshire Bros. due to spilt
cooking oil on the floor and tore ligaments in her left knee ( doctor will not operate because of her heart ).
Jerry tries to walk without a walker or cane but fell and hit her head on a heater after her right knee gave out on her. God bless her, she wants so desperately to be able to do some things on her own but it is getting
to the time where a wheelchair is needed. I work when I can and do about 98% of the work here at home 
also. I hold her balance so she can cook and wash dishes , which she insists on doing.
She can no longer fish from a boat as her arms aren`t strong enough and she tires easily. This woman worked and raised two babies on her own ( no help from the state ) working as a restaurant server after her first husband skipped out on her. She has spent her entire life caring for and helping others and never asked
for anything in return. So, I guess winning a Billystix would be in honor of her as I would request
her name be put on it. She does`nt know anything about this so it would be quite the surprise for us to win
something. Thank you.
Alan


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I would love to have choice #1 in a 7' model. I grew up bass fishing when I was a kid, got into junior high and dad sold the boat. The bass fishing slowed down but continued to go in the tanks around my area, back around the Abilene area. I moved down to Kountze 4 years ago and have been loving the whole saltwater fishing. Now I have gone and joined a Bass Club and will be fishing a tourney everymonth until the end of the year. Sure would be nice to bring in a huge stringer of fish with a brand spanking new BILLYSTIX!!


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Billy,

I'll take the #1 7" spiralstix. It seems like everyone is raving about your stick, so i want to get a piece of that action!


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

I had Billy build me a bass rod a couple of years back and it is amazing... He had built me a few wade fishing trout rods and he threw me a bone about building me a bass rod and so he did.

I still fish with this rod today on a chronarch and it is very light and compares to your high end setups....

Billy is a good guy to talk with on the phone as well..... Talk to him about the recoil guides.... They can handle the abuse....


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

hey Billy you are one super nice person., those rods are beautiful, if i win I would like a #1, 7 footer

thanks in advance


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome looking rods there
you can put me down for a #2, super size to to 7'-0"
with the green chevron wrapping like in the second pic please....

thank you


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*Let's Do This !!*

Hey Billy, I am always looking for the perfect fishing rod to use in fresh and salt. I am looking to relocate my homestead to East Texas. I have lived my whole life down here on the coast. I love to bass fish and it looks like I may be doing alot more of it. The #1 7 ft med action spiral sounds like the cherries. I bet I could even put a whoopin on a spotted snaggle tooth with it also. Put me in for one of these. Let Molly know she is welcome on my Whaler anytime...Oh U2..See Ya..


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Ordered mine just a few day's ago and I've already got it . The day it came in I was useing it within 45 min. ( pond behind the shop ) right off I noticed how much further distance I was getting with this "SpiralStix" rod.Amaseing another 10- 15 yd's per cast. That's got to be dragging it passed at least 3 or 4 more fish with each cast ! Now all I've got to do is figure out what their hungry for. Man this rod is a beautiful peice of craftmanship and quality work. I am impressed !!! I will be ordering another, but first I'd like to win this one !


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I did a reality check and in all honesty , I`m not going to be able to go fishing enough to warrant
a BillyStix caliber rod. Therefore, if my wife and I were to win , I would like to have the rod auctioned off
on 2Cool and have the money go to any reputable diabetes foundation or to help someone in need.
 Cracker


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

My wife and I both have a Billy stix. They are a great rod in fact a better rod than we are fishermen! I would like to say that Billy is one of the finest person you could do business with. These rods are custom balanced to the reel we fish with which means alot when casting from sunup to sundown. The workmanship that goes into the rods is just plain fantastic! I look forward to hearing who won the rod and how they like it. And hey,Molly's mine!


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

i would love to have the medium action in a 7ft. rod. be perfect for tubes abd wacky worms


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd like my chance to win to go to grandpa cracker....his wife should be an inspiration to all. Very touching story.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

i totally agree , i cant think of any thing that i fear more than diebetias, and i am border line my self but lucklily i have been able to control it with diet and meds when it's needed.
i kinda had a swelling in my chest when i read the post "god bless you honey" i wish someone would get something going so we as a team 2 cool could do something special for her.
stix


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i would love to have a 7' medium action rod. the one with the confederate flag on it would be great. 
thanks.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

WHOA.......I'm easy....since I've never won anything ever, I'll take either one...
thanks for running this exciting contest!!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*My NEW BILLYSTIX*

Awesome rods all ready have a 6-6 would love to have that 7 med for striper fishing!!!!! Thanks for the second chance at another great ROD BILLY!!!!:birthday2


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

Billy, nice looking rods. Put me down for a #1, 7'-0". I do have a question for you about grips. I have an older Quantum rod that has an offset grip that fits the contour of your hand. Its not the "hump" type on top of the grip you see quite often, its curves to the side. Have not been able to find anything similar and was wondering if you had seen this type before?


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

Hey Billy
Love these contests and appreciate what you do!!
Put me in for the #1 7ft.
Thanks,
MF


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

awesome rods..would love to have number #1 rod 7'0


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Please put my name in the hat for the #1 - 6'6"...thanks for the great offer, again


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I love begging 6' 6" Med please


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Billystik Rods*

Hey 2coolers

Just want everyone to know this about these 'BillyStik' Rods. If you ever wanted a custom rod them he is the one to make it for you. I bought mine/dad 3year ago and LOVE the heck out of it. I had my Frat name and colors on mine with redfish logo, and I took to 'Roll Over Pass" to brake it in right. Really like how this rod handle those reds (see pic). have taken trout/reds since getting my rod back them, hope to win one now that he open this contest. Those reds just gave up when I beat them with my BillyStik. This rods is well balance and plays fish with ease, all leveage in this rods is what sets it aprrt form other rods I have used. 
Thanks Billy for my rods:whiteshee

norm
from Houston


----------



## ShootTheTail (Feb 6, 2008)

Put me down for #1 - 6'6"
Awsome stuff, cool contest!!!!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Billy
norm here (customer already), put me down for one of your #1==6ft6--med action spiral rods. My 7ft is great, but needs company to go along.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I would like to throw my name in for the #1 7 ft.

Thanks again


----------



## havy04 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just broke my rod last week and we have a trip to Falcon coming up in a couple of months, so i'll take #1 in 6'6"! Thankyou for the oppurtunity.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

#1 7'ter please hoo yah.


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are awesome rods,I would love to win one of those bad boys. I like the #1 7ft


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I moved into my new house a couple of months ago and the area has a ton of bass fishing spots. However, I do not have any bass gear... I hope this will be a start. Choice #1 6-6.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Billy, great looking product (Molly ain't bad either)! I'm a hybrid fisherman, both salt and fresh water. Put me down for a #1 6'6", to make me, at least, look like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## stxfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey i would like to win #1 7ft with the Conf. Flag!

Thanks


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

#1, 7ft for me.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

I would like a chance at a 7' med-hvy.

I am always looking for a new product to help me gain an advantage, and I have heard nothing but good things about your rods. Thanks for the chance....


----------



## fishingchef (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like a chance to win #1 7ft medium action. Everyone raves about your rods and I want to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Billystix,

You are the man.. I have seen you give away many of your products from time to time to help fellow fisherman. If other companies are like you nowadays, maybe we wont need any stimulus help.. Now, if i can just win #1 7ft.


----------



## Kar1947 (Feb 27, 2009)

*billytix custom rods "free rod contest"*

#1 - 7 foot medium action spiral. 
Looks great. I have never seen one until I saw them on 2Cool Fishing.
I fish Bass Champ Tournaments - East Division.
Would love to make my pot-na jealous.:texasflag:dance:


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

put me in the hat as well. i would like #1 7ft medium action.

beautiful rods billy and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

#1- 7' would be very nice...with the fish/girl on it....You do good work and good things...Thanks Billy.


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello I am new to this site and really like it. I live in Maryland but go to Galveston Bay 3 or 4 times a year to fish. You guys make some real flashy rods. We dont see that kind of bling up here. If I won a rod I could drum up some biz for ya here in the Chesapeake Bay , Potomac River area! The #1 would be great. Thanks, Tim


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

I sure would love to have the #1 in a 6'6", it would be the envy of all my friends.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE THE CONTEST IS SLOWING DOWN, SHOULD I GO AHEAD AND CLOSE IT EARLY OR LET IT GO UNTIL LATER IN THE WEEK.
STIX


----------



## Mud Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

*You Are The Man, You Make The Call!!*

Billy, you make the rules here, so I guess you get to make the call on when you want to end it.

I hope everybody that wants a chance at one get a chance. 
I saw what you did for Grandpa Cracker.. That is what make you "Da Man" for all us 2 coolers. I think we just appreciate the chance to hold one of your great works of art.

Have a great week,
Mud Cat
Bill P.


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

im feeling number 2


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

hey BILLY, look forward to hearing from you tommorrow, im super amped up about the pry bar. i have alot guys at work interested as well already. i guess i had better say something if given the chance to win something. well besides the rod we talked about......a 7'6" med/hvy ALL BLACK bro.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

matt
i just tried calling you but no answer, i guess you was doing what i was doing when i was 25 huh :help:
stix


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Matt you go'na be glad you did it !!! By the way , in" Jaw's" the movie ,how times does the clicker, click befor the run?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

6times:bounce::bounce::bounce:but it wasn't a spiral :rotfl:
stix


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for another opportunity. i loved the other ones you built for the salt water forum. i have a pretty good setup already on my salt water rigs. i have been telling all my buddies how bad i wanted to find a sweet rod for fresh water. i fish everyday at the local golf course just to get away. i would love to win *#1 6'6!*

thanks again. good luck to all


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

it want be long now, just got my camo blanks in today
stix


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i would like a #2 7ft. 
by the way those are camo rods are awsome


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

wow those blanks are sweet


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

Would like to win the rod for my son. He has been wanting a nice rod. He is ready to graduate up to some higher quality stuff. I think he would really like the the new camo rod in 6ft 6 medium.
Thanks


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

put me down for #1


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Put me down for #2 7'. I'm very hard on rods, so curious on how a Billystix will hold up with me. From all of what I hear, this is the only rod I will ever need.:texasflag


----------



## Hook-M-Up (Jan 15, 2008)

Great looking rods.
Think I would like the #2 - 7 footer.

Thanks


----------



## STH (Jul 3, 2007)

can I opt for a date with any of the girls on the website. Great looking by the way, the rods I mean. #1 would work great


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

click....click click....click click click...."get your gloves on"


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

just for your info guys
the camo rods are not part of the contest sorry but i have a very good price on those bad boys.
stix


----------



## Ilive2fish (Dec 31, 2006)

*WoW what a good looking rod*

If they catch fish half as good as they look I'll be pleased. Mark me down for a #2 6.6


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck to all of you! We'll be fishing this weekend with our BillyStix rods. They are the best! Also Billy is great to talk to.We have become friends and he is an awesome guy! I'm Buddy's wife and he has treated me so well, I boought Buddy his Stix for Christmas and he turned around and bought me one also, Billy recommended the reel and I got one for Buddy but we couldn't afford to get me one also, so I was going to use one of our old reels. I told Billy this and he sent me a new matching reel for Christmas and a shirt!!! I was so surprised and pleased - one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me. If you don't win you should buy one from Billy - they're affordable and the best rod you'll ever own!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hi nikki "beautiful" ladyangelsm
how the cat hair are you doing, i guess you be fishing huh, i still grin when i think about you takin buddy fishinnn on thansgiving and feedinnn the poor guy turky sandwiches :rotfl: you must be a dang yankee.
love you guys give me a call some time.
stix


----------



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks incredible. I would like a crack at one of the 7' med-heavy rods. If I win it I will get it displayed at the WCCRS in May at Doc's booth...


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

They all look good to me I would be overjoyed to own any one of them they all look like works of art( I would still use it though)


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*contest special*

hi guys
tomorrow i will have the task of drawing the lucky winner as well as the runnerups, the runnerups will get the offer to have a custom inshore 6ft6 or 7ft spiral built at a
very nice price. now i am going to let 3 of you contest entrant's pick your self as a runner up but you must contact me by e mail in some manner stating that you want to take me up on my offer as to being able to purchase your rod at the runner up price. " ok" what's the price , i will build you your rod with low profile guides and they will be titanium with the good inserts this rod would sell for $250 plus ship.in addition if someone else were to build this rod it could go for as much as $450
you can pick it up for $150 plus ship but you must contact me before the contest closes and i can only accept the first 3, please do not contact me if you do not intind to honor the deal leave it open for someone that wants to use it.
thanks to all for being part of the contest and let's do it again soon.
stix


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

:bluefishut me down for #2 7'. Can't wait till the camo ones are ready!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

#1 please.

Great looking rods !


----------



## Tyler Woody (Mar 27, 2009)

i am only 14 butt im absessed with fishing i would love to one one of your rods


----------

